# Pokemon Green Version English Patch



## Schlupi (Aug 15, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJH1PzcIxBQ[/youtube]​
 This is the long awaited Pokemon Green Version English patch. I have searched and searched and apparently this patch has been out for a long time; it flew under my radar. 

For those who don't know, Pokemon Blue was a remake of Pokemon Green; for many, many reasons, they decided to touch it up (Pokemon sprites looking ugly, songs killing children, that whole shebang). There is a lot of rumours and stories behind it.

There is a hilarious incomplete English patch somewhere, filled with Engrish. I MAY post a video of it one day, if people so desire. This patch, when applied to the CORRECT ROM, will fully translate the game into "proper" English using a majority of the Official Localization text of Red and Blue. There are a few bugs and things, and since the Japanese version of the game allows only what, 5 or 6 characters, Pokemon names have been shortened. 

I know there are millions of people who wished Green version seen the light of day outside of Japan, so HERE it is! I recorded some footage up to Viridian City so people could take a look. This patch has been out since roughly 2007, so those who want it to be updated are surely out of luck (unless you want to pick the project up yourselves).

NOTE: This patch MUST ONLY be applied to the clean "Pocket Monsters - Green Version (J) (V1.0)" ROM; any other version will not work.[/p]

DO NOT ASK FOR ROMS ON GBATEMP!!!





Download



Source


----------



## T3GZdev (Aug 15, 2011)

iv known about this for a while, i actually have the original pokemon green version for gameboy tho. 
i hope the bring the original pokemon green version to eshop or eshop 3d classic in english. id buy it all over again just to play in 3d


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

There's a new patch?  Sweet.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 15, 2011)

Wait, why did many people want Green translated?


----------



## GreatCrippler (Aug 15, 2011)

Poked at it a couple of weeks ago. Seems riddled with typos. I didn't get very far in thought tbh.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Poked at it a couple of weeks ago. Seems riddled with typos. I didn't get very far in thought tbh.


You sure that was the same patch?  there's a  patch that's been around for years now that's riddled with typos and Engrish.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 15, 2011)

I might play this every now and then lol.
Does it work on lameboy?


----------



## GreatCrippler (Aug 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was the patch found at http://www.romhacking.net/  Would have thought that was the one being referred to here.


----------



## NoOneDies (Aug 15, 2011)

I believe we can't ask for this rom as well. No warning, that's odd!

But on the other hand, I'd like to try the japanese version. Tough choice


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh man, that reminds me; I still have this physical cartridge with the badly translated Pokemon Green rom in it. Got it from a friend from India.

I would post pics, but my phone is dead.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 15, 2011)

NoOneDies said:
			
		

> I believe we can't ask for this rom as well. No warning, that's odd!
> 
> But on the other hand, I'd like to try the japanese version. Tough choice
> 
> ...


LOL yeah, those are almost in every game store back in India and I would assume other asian countries.

I saw it a few years back in a shop in Delhi. Pokemon Chaosblack and a few other rom hacks were also there


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chaos Black annoys me.  It's overly popular despite the fact that it's just a mediocre hack with with Cyber-Mewtwo and gained it's popularity due to Chinese pirates selling it retail.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 15, 2011)

I have this for a while. Btw... the engrish translation is hilarious
[youtube]BAvl-pkRFIE[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly it was a hack by Metwo9000 or Mewthree9000(creator of cyclone prototype rom hacking tool or whatever he changed his nick into), at pretty early stage of GBA pokemon rom hacking.. so yeah it was indeed pretty mediocre with not so much added/edited.

Frigo Returns by Vladimir(The Phantom) was also overly popular back then because it was those early days. Frigo Returns was/is also available to be bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Later stages you saw hacks like Shiny Gold by zel, or hacks from Christos and other talanted hackers which made the breakthrough of the new GBA era 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
These days you see so many hacks lol.. its like the number of pokemon players are less than the number of hacks. I dont even bother checking out those "POKEMON XXBLABLA" threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

But anyway, GBA hacking has come really far and a lot can be achieved. Cant say the same thing about the 4th and 5th gen. Its all the same.. wild pokemons edit, a few sprites changed, edited text and there you have it... A POKEMON HACK. I just lol.. could just use AR for wild pokemons and stuff? lol..


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, you guys this isn't the HILARIOUS Engrish version, it's a proper translation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am tossing this on my GB Doctor and playing it on real hardware; it's the only main Pokemon series game I haven't completed. It's nice to finally have the mystery cleared on this title; I remember being teased and curious my ENTIRE childhood.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 15, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Yeah, you guys this isn't the HILARIOUS Engrish version, it's a proper translation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that one, I downloaded it when I was a little kid and wondered why the English was so bad, not knowing it was a fan translation of a Japanese-only version. Assumed this was the same one.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh yeah. For those who have been enjoying my segments, I should have voice and video functions soon to get my more ambitious projects moving along. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I noticed some people have requested more front page articles on the Temp; I plan to help deliver lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, to those who are curious, Blake is my middle name lol. I ALWAYS use it for RPGs for some reason; I like it better than "Corey", my first name lol.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 15, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I noticed some people have requested more front page articles on the Temp; I plan to help deliver lol.


keep up the good work Blake!


----------



## rosebunny (Aug 15, 2011)

Well if you guys were interested the translator has a version 0.03. It has a hacked titlescreen and I believe better translation.
The rom is in the latest GoodGbc.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 15, 2011)

rosebunny said:
			
		

> Well if you guys were interested the translator has a version 0.03. It has a hacked titlescreen and I believe better translation.
> The rom is in the latest GoodGbc.



Oh snap, I didn't know that. I wonder if it is actually "official" and from the same guy, or added from another team.  I will look into it.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 15, 2011)

Wouldn't it work better to just import the sprites and songs (whatever songs were edited for Red/Blue) into Red or Blue? I mean, that character limit is kind of stupid.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 15, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it work better to just import the sprites and songs (whatever songs were edited for Red/Blue) into Red or Blue? I mean, that character limit is kind of stupid.



It's more work to replace images than texts.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 15, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The games are virtually the same, though.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 15, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still, replacing an entire set of sprites is still a lot of work. YOU try it.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 15, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## theMa6ician (Aug 15, 2011)

How do you apply this patch to the rom?


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 15, 2011)

theMa6ician said:
			
		

> How do you apply this patch to the rom?


It's an IPS patch, you have the ROM and the IPS patch on your computer and then you select the patch, it'll ask you what ROM to patch and you choose and you're done.

Herp, you'll also need "Lunar IPS patcher" too.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 15, 2011)

héhé, reminds me to set up an old PC to get my GB Doctor working again (stupid new pc's don't have a LPT port anymore and PCI LPT ports don't work!)

But on topic, lolz, yeah what a buzz it was Pokémon Green not be relealeased outside of Japan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Isn't Pokémon LeafGreen version a reworked GBA version of the not released Japanese green ?
There was also a reworked GBA version of Pokémon Red ->Pokémon FireRed version for GBA 
Why there was never a reworked Pokémon Blue version for GBA (cause it prolly was just a reworked version of Green outside of Japan)

Still, i bought Green (JPN) version back then on a fleamarket very cheap, never played it out cause i don't understand Japanese


----------



## Sir VG (Aug 15, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Red, maybe.  Blue, no.  There's a couple of major glitches that were fixed when Japan Blue was done, like the "get 2 pokemon before you get the Pokedex and the game won't let you continue" glitch.  I also believe the Dokokashira door glitch was fixed only in the Japan Blue as well.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 15, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great work indeed, keep it nice, active and fun 

Also i remember watching a series of videos of youtube of the whole game .. quite amusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not something i'd personally play though.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Aug 15, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> I have this for a while. Btw... the engrish translation is hilarious
> -snip-



Sjeesh, that guy is obnoxious..


----------



## breaktemp (Aug 15, 2011)

ha...i knew if i uploaded videos of this patch to my channel, people would get interested in this game !!

* i have beat the whole game and uploaded it to my youtube channel *

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNXZ7fku8C4[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlZPiDrUbMQ[/youtube]  

would be nice if kazowar or another translator would pick this up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

even though most of the text in the game is untranslated, the game is still playable !!


----------



## coolness (Aug 15, 2011)

wow the pokemon in the vid are looking very... there are no words for those pkm


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 15, 2011)

breaktemp said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlZPiDrUbMQ[/youtube]



So this is the game patched with the patch from this thread oO What the fuck is this language xD


----------



## breaktemp (Aug 15, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> breaktemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah, i've uploaded a playlist of the whole game to my youtube channel  >_


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

breaktemp said:
			
		

> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 15, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> breaktemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nujui (Aug 15, 2011)

If you want to play a horrible (But Funny) translated pokemon game play Pokemon Vietnamese Crystal


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 15, 2011)

1:37 - Time to go!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 15, 2011)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Isn't Pokémon LeafGreen version a reworked GBA version of the not released Japanese green ?


Actually, LeafGreen is a remade version of Pokemon Blue.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 15, 2011)

I remember I completed this game in Japanese when I was 10 years or so. I was that hardcore in Pokemon at that moment, loved the whole series.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 16, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> If you want to play a horrible (But Funny) translated pokemon game play Pokemon Vietnamese Crystal


Been there, doing that. Volcano Bakemeat. :U

I might play this version. It's the only gameboy version I haven't played.


----------



## Nujui (Aug 16, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I meant that to the people that haven't heard/played it ;D


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 16, 2011)

[youtube]zbE_QwyrOZU[/youtube]


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 16, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Oh man, that reminds me; I still have this physical cartridge with the badly translated Pokemon Green rom in it. Got it from a friend from India.
> 
> I would post pics, but my phone is dead.


Which reminds me of my terribly translated Pokemon Firered..
Charmander is called Charm >.>


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 16, 2011)

If im correct, this is the most horribly translated game, right?


----------



## blahkamehameha (Aug 17, 2011)

any info about the 0.03 patch yet? someone said it was included in a rom pack or something for smart phones.


----------



## Luna (Aug 18, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you can supply me the programs to do that, then I'll do it ;d.


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 20, 2011)

this is kinda of..... interesting, it's going to be helpful for those who wanted to play and never had the oportunity of playing the First One.
Thanks for posting xD


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sir VG said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.hexworkshop.com/


----------



## Luna (Oct 13, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> QUOTE(Sir VG @ Aug 15 2011, 05:26 AM)
> 
> QUOTE(Sora de Eclaune @ Aug 14 2011, 11:49 PM)
> 
> ...



Sorry, lost track of this topic ;d (forgot where it was, and I just found it now).

I think I need a small guide just to get the hang of it. After that I might get it done before christmas ;d


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 14, 2011)

If you seriously are going to try and edit the sprites of the Pokémon back to what they were in the original Red/Green, then here are some patches that will give you a good start: http://filetrip.net/f26466-Pokemon-Blue--Green-patches-1-0.html

All that is left for you to do is edit Cerulean Cave back to what it was in the original Red/Green and change the sprites of Pokémon.
(I think you should also change the sprite of Red as he appears on the titlescreen.)

You probably would want to edit the SGB border, because otherwise someone who would play on a Super Gameboy-enabled emulator (or even on real hardware) would still see Pokémon Blue SGB borders.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 14, 2011)

I think to complete Pokemon Green at it's fullest you need to beat it in Japanese or use the Engrish patch for hilariously epic moments.


----------



## larrylee5566 (Oct 15, 2011)

ha ! i like HILARIOUS Engrish version  !!!


----------



## alidsl (Oct 16, 2011)

Just found out that Pokemon Green came out the same day I was born


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 17, 2011)

Amazing.
(No, this isn't sarcastic.)


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 17, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Just found out that Pokemon Green came out the same day I was born



The start of one of the questionably greatest franchises in History is on your birthday. You should be proud


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 21, 2011)

I've started hacking Blue to turn it into Green.
I just need to find out how I gotta edit the pointers for the current sprites and I'll be okay.

Nevermind that, I actually found out I could just extract the compressed sprites from a Pokémon Green rom and then insert them in place of the current sprites in the Blue rom.
I actually wrote a program that calculates the offset of the Pokémon's sprite for me.


----------



## level42 (Nov 13, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> I've started hacking Blue to turn it into Green.
> I just need to find out how I gotta edit the pointers for the current sprites and I'll be okay.
> 
> Nevermind that, I actually found out I could just extract the compressed sprites from a Pokémon Green rom and then insert them in place of the current sprites in the Blue rom.
> I actually wrote a program that calculates the offset of the Pokémon's sprite for me.



I'd be very interested in helping you with this project.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 13, 2011)

Find a way to bypass that error I get whenever I try to look at a Pokémon's summary, then.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 10, 2012)

joselutvia said:


> What the different things between each version, I think all of them is same...



Your probably not a Pokemon fan but in terms of R/G/B they had different Pokemon to catch and in order to catch them all you needed a Link cable and each different version to get the Pokemon that weren't available. 

In terms of newer games most different versions have different Legendary Pokemon and different locations.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 10, 2012)

The average Pokémon fan will not find a reason to play this.
Most would find playing the English Blue version just fine.


----------



## iSubaru (Jan 10, 2012)

> I know there are millions of people who wished Green version seen the light of day outside of Japan, so HERE it is!


YES and it's called Blue or Red...
or as last resort Yellow, since it's most unbugged version (I mean most bugs fixed) and hey a Pikachu is following You like some shadow! XD


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 10, 2012)

iSubaru said:


> > I know there are millions of people who wished Green version seen the light of day outside of Japan, so HERE it is!
> 
> 
> YES and it's called Blue or Red...


Yes.
A heavily modified version of Red and Green.


----------



## zactar (Apr 1, 2012)

it's the same ***** of Blue/Red


----------



## JFTS (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm reviving the topic since I don't want to start a new one.

Well, my question is: Is the original japanese Pokemon Green beta available as a rom through the internet? The one with the original Lavender Town music and early sprites of Pokemon. I have searched everywhere but I can't seem to find it. I'm NOT asking for the rom here, just INFO about. The 1.0 version discussed here is the later, official release. I've seen some people running the beta on Youtube, but I don't know if it's real or not.

Can anyone enlighten me on this matter?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 4, 2013)

JFTS said:


> I'm reviving the topic since I don't want to start a new one.
> 
> Well, my question is: Is the original japanese Pokemon Green beta available as a rom through the internet? The one with the original Lavender Town music and early sprites of Pokemon. I have searched everywhere but I can't seem to find it. I'm NOT asking for the rom here, just INFO about. The 1.0 version discussed here is the later, official release. I've seen some people running the beta on Youtube, but I don't know if it's real or not.
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me on this matter?


You do know that there's no such thing, and that the 'original' Lavender Town music is in all v1.0 ROMs while the 'original' sprites are in all Japanese Red/Green roms?


----------



## Chary (Apr 4, 2013)

This is interesting. I'll take it out for a spin, since I love looking at minute changes. It'll be cool to see all of those weird, unrefined sprites that only Japan got to see.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Chary said:


> This is interesting. I'll take it out for a spin, since I love looking at minute changes. It'll be cool to see all of those weird, unrefined sprites that only Japan got to see.


Add that to your sig!


----------



## Chary (Apr 4, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Add that to your sig!


Ooh! *Adds to sig*


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Chary said:


> Ooh! *Adds to sig*


Those unrefined gen 1 sprites are so messed up, it's hilarious.


----------



## 1NOOB (Apr 4, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Those unrefined gen 1 sprites are so messed up, it's hilarious.


 



Spoiler


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 4, 2013)

1NOOB said:


> Spoiler


 
Mewtwo and Kagaskahn arean't too bad, but Mew and Kabutops are ridiculous


----------



## Janthran (Apr 4, 2013)

Surprise, it's exactly like Red and Blue


----------



## Chary (Apr 4, 2013)

1NOOB said:


> Spoiler


 
Mew, Mew, what did they do to you?

(Also, Arcanine looks totally Hurr Durr in that sprite)


----------



## JFTS (Apr 4, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> You do know that there's no such thing, and that the 'original' Lavender Town music is in all v1.0 ROMs while the 'original' sprites are in all Japanese Red/Green roms?


What I mean as original music is this:



I did a bit of searching and indeed Pokemon Green has the early sprites. However almost all the videos I found with gameplay (except the above) have a different music. More closely to the original, but not the one mentioned above.



I guess it's the very early Pokemon Green. So, is there any information about it?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 4, 2013)

Or maybe this is just somebody who made a rom hack to make people believe Lavender Town used to have different music...


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 4, 2013)

Chary said:


> Mew, Mew, what did they do to you?
> 
> (Also, Arcanine looks totally Hurr Durr in that sprite)


They didn't do anything to Mew, it just grew a tumor on it's head.


----------



## JFTS (Apr 5, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Or maybe this is just somebody who made a rom hack to make people believe Lavender Town used to have different music...


I thought about that too. I don't know. It seems legit to me.

Isn't there a thread where all information (facts, not creepypasta) can be assembled so we can end this once and for all?

P.S. You said that there's no "beta" of Pokemon Green and the one given to the Japanese puiblic to play-test was the 1.0 version, right?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 5, 2013)

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pokémon_Red_and_Green_beta


----------



## DiabloStorm (Apr 5, 2013)

Spoiler: I'll just leave this here...









I found this amusing...nobody should fix the translations.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2013)

Heh, I own both of them in cart already (legit), the only reason i'd play it in english is because the translation patch hilarious.


Spoiler


----------



## Super Vegito (Aug 25, 2013)

why does mine have alot of crazy stuff that i cant understand?


----------



## gfy (May 5, 2014)

@ schlupi ... How the fuck do you do this patch how do you edit the game to english I've had Pocket Monster Green for 15 + years... I download the patch then what do I need to do the edit the cartridge the ????Gameboy Xchanger???? do a you tube video on how to do this!!! I'm sure no one has ever made on before I can't find any info..


----------



## frogboy (May 5, 2014)

gfy said:


> @ schlupi ... How the fuck do you do this patch how do you edit the game to english I've had Pocket Monster Green for 15 + years... I download the patch then what do I need to do the edit the cartridge the ????Gameboy Xchanger???? do a you tube video on how to do this!!! I'm sure no one has ever made on before I can't find any info..


 
Just use Lunar IPS. It's quite simple.


----------



## VMM (May 5, 2014)

t377y000 said:


> i hope the bring the original pokemon green version to eshop or eshop 3d classic in english. id buy it all over again just to play in 3d


 

You know that's never gonna happen,
the best possibility is a re-remake of 1st gen.


----------



## Qtis (May 5, 2014)

Duuuudes.. Topic is from 2011.


----------



## T3GZdev (May 6, 2014)

VMM said:


> You know that's never gonna happen,
> the best possibility is a re-remake of 1st gen.


 
theses no reason to crush someone's dreams.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 6, 2014)

This is hands down the best English version of Green available:
http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/1457/


----------



## VMM (May 6, 2014)

t377y000 said:


> theses no reason to crush someone's dreams.


 

I said there is no possibility of having pokemon green on e-shop,
but I mentioned the possibility of a re-remake of 1st gen.
I don't know about you or OP, but I find the latter a thoushand times better.


----------



## Alexander_86 (Jan 2, 2016)

http://www.zophar.net/hacks/gb/pokemon-blue-edition2/Pokemon-Green-English-870.html

use this patch on a blue rom and that's it 

a video of the patch so you can compare



a second version of the patch from other author 100% english 

https://www.zophar.net/hacks/gb/pokemon-blue-edition2/Pokemon-Green-second-version-1029.html

all the patches

https://www.romhacking.net/hacks/1457/

all the patches


https://www.zophar.net/hacks/gb/pokemon-blue-edition2/Pokemon-Verde--1038.html 

IN SPANISH 


https://www.zophar.net/hacks/gb/pokemon-blue-edition2/Pokemon-Green-second-version-1029.html


https://www.zophar.net/hacks/gb/pok...ions-USA-Europe-Rev-D-SGB-Enhanced--1037.html


https://www.zophar.net/hacks/gb/pokemon-blue-edition2/Pokemon-Green-English-870.html


----------

